# Alien, Baby!



## DMDComposer (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I'm not good at self promoting at all and it's something I need to work on. I finally got around to getting some of my music on iTunes, Spotify, Amazon, etc etc.

Here is the original soundtrack to my first feature film (which I did a year ago that's how bad at promoting I am lol), "Alien, Baby!"

Spotify:



iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/alien-baby-original-soundtrack/1373440579?uo=4&app=itunes

Soundcloud: (incase you dont have the other two you can listen here)



Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!

Enjoy!


----------



## Rodrig Vourot (May 12, 2018)

I liked the asymmetry and the symmetry of the orchestration. Nicely done!


----------



## DMDComposer (May 13, 2018)

Rodrig Vourot said:


> I liked the asymmetry and the symmetry of the orchestration. Nicely done!


Thank you, Thanks for listening! :D


----------

